# my furnace sound like water is runing inside



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It is most likely that the drain is clogged for the box that is on the side of your furnace. High efficiency furnaces create water as a part of the burning process. If the drain lines become clogged, then you hear the noise you are hearing.


----------



## yoly6912 (Oct 29, 2014)

gregzoll thank you for your answers but can you tell me how to unclog that please like I said before I cant afford any body to come and the cheap one just to come and check charge $70 I appreciate all the help


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You would Need to post a picture of the inside of the unit and the outside. Most times it is just a clogged drain or if it uses a pump, the pump is shot or no power going to it.


----------



## I am BryantMan (Sep 3, 2014)

There will be a plastic drain drain hose coming out of on side of the furnace about half way down. Take it off and blow into it. If the drain for the ac or humidifier T's up with the furnace drain you may need to pinch those lines shut while you blow so the air doesn't exit through those lines instead of clearing the blockage


----------



## yoly6912 (Oct 29, 2014)

thank you so much I will try this I haven't done anything yet I appreciated your help BryantMan


----------



## chitownken (Nov 22, 2012)

I would use a shop vac to suck out the crud in the line. No sense in pushing it back into the furnace.


----------



## yoly6912 (Oct 29, 2014)

thank you to all of you sorry take so long to say it but I been worry about other stuff but my furnace is been working fine thanks to your recommendations it work very well now


----------

